# Dried Eggs & Milk



## mattdeere

I've never tried either of these and was wondering who has? Also, do they have the same nutritional value? Taste? Any info? Thanks Matt


----------



## Deebo

matt, i tried the "powdered milk" just lately, in my instant potatoes, it was acceptable. I should mix up some and give it a proper taste test. As for eggs, cant say I have. I will report tommorrow on the milk.


----------



## Just Sayin'

From a nutritional standpoint, I'm guessing that they lose a certain percentage the older they get, depending on storage. From a palatabilty standpoint, it's not the milk you're used to, more like 2% milk, and the eggs... Stock up on the hot sauce. JMHO


----------



## mattdeere

Just Sayin' said:


> From a nutritional standpoint, I'm guessing that they lose a certain percentage the older they get, depending on storage. From a palatabilty standpoint, it's not the milk you're used to, more like 2% milk, and the eggs... Stock up on the hot sauce. JMHO


Are the eggs bland tasting? How do they compare to fresh? I need to try this for myself I know.


----------



## Just Sayin'

The eggs are bland and the texture is well... 

It's not real scrambled eggs.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Nothing that is powdered or freeze dried is going to be the same as fresh. I buy large boxes of carnation powdered milk then repackage vacsealing it in mason jars. Its acceptable in cereal or for baking. Freeze dried whole eggs I also get exclusively for baking.


----------



## inceptor

If you have ever had scrambled eggs from a buffet, you have had powdered eggs.


----------



## BlackDog

As has been mentioned, powdered will never taste as good as the real deal but in an emergency situation, nutrition is nutrition.
We keep both whole and non-fat dry milk in storage but the plan is to use it more for cooking than drinking. We get both in 50lb bags and repackage. I like the idea of the extra fat and nutrition in the whole milk but, of course, due to that it won't store as long. So we keep the non-fat as well. 
If you don't have access to bulk, a good way to lay some up is to get the Nido brand at Walmart. Something like 3lbs in a sealed can.

We also keep some whole egg solids on hand. Also in anticipation of baking bread, cornbread, adding to other dishes, etc. We buy that in 5lb bulk. Each 5lb is the equivalent of approx. 15 dozen eggs.
I believe both powdered eggs and milk are great items to have in storage. They help make boring foods richer and raise the numbers for calcium, protein and fat intake.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Whole eggs you can scramble then freeze. Good for several months that way as long as you can provide electricity to the freezer. You can also freeze whole milk, unsalted butter, & hard cheeses such as cheddar.

For direct drinking of powdered milk you do have the option of masking the taste with powdered chocolate or with syrup like chocolate or strawberry.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Using powdered whole eggs & powdered whole milk for baking I really can't tell the difference from fresh. Just reconstitute properly before adding to the mix.


----------



## paraquack

Because of my son's food "allergy" when he was a little guy, we had to use non-fat powered milk for him. Initially I drank it and found that as it "ages" 24 hours or so, it seemed to taste a whole lot better. We ended up having 2 jugs mixed up with one aging for a day or two before it was consumed. It also seemed that the non-fat powered milk seemed to last longer in the fridge before tasting yukky.


----------



## jimb1972

I have used powdered milk, and it does taste better after if you wait after mixing it before using it. I ate a lot of powdered eggs in the Army, a little Tabasco or Louisiana/Frank's/Red Devil hot sauce and they are just fine.


----------



## BlackDog

HuntingHawk said:


> Using powdered whole eggs & powdered whole milk for baking I really can't tell the difference from fresh. Just reconstitute properly before adding to the mix.


That's good to know! It's been a hypothetical for me so far. Most of our storage is things we use or have used but I haven't tried the eggs or milk in anything yet.


----------



## Smitty901

I would hate to try and figure out how much powered eggs I eat in the Army.
Not bad when made right. Ketchup helps also Tabasco can spice them up .
Military lives on powered eggs.
Powered milk aint bad if cold water us used.


----------



## tirednurse

As an FYI on the subject. those of you with a dehydrator can easily make your own powdered eggs. Since I have and endless supply from the chickens when I have extra I powder them. 
To do so you would just beat them in a bowel until the white and yoke are mixed. then using a fruit roll up tray, pour a thin layer on each tray and dry until hard crisp. Make sure it is dry. It wont look that great at this point.
Take the dried egg and put it in your food processer and turn it on until it looks like coarse powder. seal it up in air tight container of choice. 

To use in a recipe it is 1 tablespoon egg and 1 tablespoon of water per required egg needed for the recipe.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I have done the above myself but after breaking up in the blender ran it in the dehydrator another hour just to make sure completely dry. Then vacsealed in pint mason jars.


----------



## Deebo

Well, I did the "taste test" this morning. The product was "shurefine non-fat dry milk". It was ok. I added a generous portion to a water bottle and shook the hell out of it. It was ok. Now, like stated, I also tasted it this afternoon, before work, and it seems to taste even better. So, letting it set in the frideg for those few hours really helped. I could have it over cerial, I could deffinaltely cook with it. I will try to give it the "cookies and milk" test tonight after work.
Now, I am gonna have to try the eggs. Great thread. 
Are the "fruit roll up trays" available at walmart, we have a "new in the box" five year old dehydrater we havent used yet? (storage score).


----------



## Deebo

Also, is the process the same for "instant potatoes? My Aunt gave me some once, she said her mother dehydrated them, they were really big flakes, just added boiling water and man it was the best instant mashed I EVER had.


----------



## tirednurse

Deebo said:


> Well, I did the "taste test" this morning. The product was "shurefine non-fat dry milk". It was ok. I added a generous portion to a water bottle and shook the hell out of it. It was ok. Now, like stated, I also tasted it this afternoon, before work, and it seems to taste even better. So, letting it set in the frideg for those few hours really helped. I could have it over cerial, I could deffinaltely cook with it. I will try to give it the "cookies and milk" test tonight after work.
> Now, I am gonna have to try the eggs. Great thread.
> Are the "fruit roll up trays" available at walmart, we have a "new in the box" five year old dehydrater we havent used yet? (storage score).


I don't shop walmart often so I can't answer that one. I think they sell dehydrators though so they probably have some. I have a couple other places I shop that have a much better selection of food preservation supplies. If that fails Cabela's has every thing you need. While you are getting the fruit roll up trays pick up some of the Herb trays. they has a smaller mesh design that makes drying sticky fruit easier. doesn't stick to the mesh trays. also handy when doing things like chopped onions that will get small enough to fall through the regular trays.


----------



## Deebo

tirednurse said:


> I don't shop walmart often so I can't answer that one. I think they sell dehydrators though so they probably have some. I have a couple other places I shop that have a much better selection of food preservation supplies. If that fails Cabela's has every thing you need. While you are getting the fruit roll up trays pick up some of the Herb trays. they has a smaller mesh design that makes drying sticky fruit easier. doesn't stick to the mesh trays. also handy when doing things like chopped onions that will get small enough to fall through the regular trays.


SWEET, thank you. Every time we come home from grocery store, and putting things away, we notice we forgot to purchase something to attemp our first batch. The dehydrater has been sitting on the counter since Dec 2nd, and we havent used it yet. Any recomandations on "our first trial?" I was thinking something easy, are banana's easy?


----------



## HuntingHawk

For most people, SHTF that they want the dehydrated powdered milk & eggs for they probably won't have electricity. IE, no refrigerator.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Bananas are very easy to dehydrate but make sure to use ripe ones. They turn out to be a sweet treat.


----------



## kevin108

Where are you guys finding powdered milk? When I was a kid, it was on the cereal aisle but I've been unable to find it in recent searches.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Same aile as flour, sugar, etc.


----------



## LaPrepAR

Found a milk alternative at walmart on the bulk food aisle, called Morning Moos Milk Alternative....it is quite tasty (I like it as well as regular whole milk....doesn't have that powdered milk funky taste). Found the company website...ordered a bunch of it when it was on sale...25 yr shelf life... They also have the dried whole eggs, which we ordered to try...but haven't gotten around to trying them yet. Morning Moo's Low Fat Milk Alternative


----------



## BlackDog

Man, I wish our local Wal-Mart's had bulk food aisles.


----------



## MrsInor

Easy dehydrating - frozen mixed vegetables. Just pour them onto the trays. No slicing.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Make sure to rinse off the MSG of frozen veggies.


----------



## inceptor

Gotta make sure I am following this and don't miss anything.


----------



## MrsInor

We can all type slower for you inceptor.


----------



## tirednurse

Deebo said:


> SWEET, thank you. Every time we come home from grocery store, and putting things away, we notice we forgot to purchase something to attemp our first batch. The dehydrater has been sitting on the counter since Dec 2nd, and we havent used it yet. Any recomandations on "our first trial?" I was thinking something easy, are banana's easy?


I think one of the best things to try are apple slices. spray some pam on your trays so nothing sticks. 
I slice my peeled apples into at least 16ths so they are not more than about a 1/2 inch thick. after I put on the trays I sprinkle with powdered sugar. dry them until they are completely dry on the outside and not sticky but still flexible. seal in bags to keep fresh but as good as they are it is hard to keep those bags sealed for long. 
the easiest are vegetables. you can do a bunch of different ones and then mix together with some powdered soup base and store in bags to be used later to make soup. 
Chopped onions, sliced carrots, celery, peas, beans, broccoli, peppers of all kinds, spinach (don't cut it up just spread on trays, when dry crumble a little). All of these and more just need to be cleaned sliced chopped or as a whole and put on trays. Remember the thicker the piece the longer it will need to dry. thin ones will take just a couple hours and thick could take a couple days.


----------



## inceptor

MrsInor said:


> We can all type slower for you inceptor.


That would help, thanks. :-D


----------



## mattdeere

Went into Wal Mart this morning to get some dried eggs and the gal looked at me like I was crazy! She never heard of dried or dehydrated eggs.


----------



## DTdr2

I like to use Grandma LaMure's Spice 'n Slice to marinade chile meat. You can mix together in a bowl, and then make some thin meat patties after it has soaked a while. Place these on the trays, and turn/flip so all the meat dry's pretty evenly. This will make you the best tasting, most tender jerky you've ever tasted (IMO). And you won't loose any teeth!!!


----------



## microprepper

LaPrepAR said:


> Found a milk alternative at walmart on the bulk food aisle, called Morning Moos Milk Alternative....it is quite tasty (I like it as well as regular whole milk....doesn't have that powdered milk funky taste). Found the company website...ordered a bunch of it when it was on sale...25 yr shelf life... They also have the dried whole eggs, which we ordered to try...but haven't gotten around to trying them yet. Morning Moo's Low Fat Milk Alternative


I've been using a powdered milk product called "Nido" by Nestle. It is their Latino brand that looks like baby formula but when you read the label carefully, it is fortified milk. I use it in all my cooking and can make it really creamy, although trying to drink it plain still has that "powdered milk" taste. The cost is less than fresh milk per quart. A package makes @32 quarts or 8 gallons for $14 to $16. I get it at HEB ( a Texas competitor to Walmart) but I think Walmart also carries it sometimes. You might have to look in the Latino section if you are not in a Latino-dominated area.


----------



## tango

Powdered milk is better when refrigerated in a glass container.


----------



## bennettvm

If you are drinking it straight, it sucks - Best advice I can give is to mix in some nesquik choc powder. Mixed in food and cooking it is ok. I prefer condensed milk.


----------



## HuntingHawk

bennettvm said:


> If you are drinking it straight, it sucks - Best advice I can give is to mix in some nesquik choc powder. Mixed in food and cooking it is ok. I prefer condensed milk.


Hershey's chocolate or strawberry syrup also works. But if you have no milk the powdered milk is nice.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Its a 30 mile round trip for me to go to the store. So purchasing enough to get by & knowing what I can freeze is critical. And so is having a small chest freezer. I've frozen milk for a month & was fine when thawed in the frig & consumed.
But the point I'd like to make is that if you are getting low on milk you can extend it by mixing 50/50 with powdered milk.


----------

